# OT > Offtopic >  Enemmistö ry Facebookissa

## Fransiscus

Olen perustanut kevyen ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien asioihin keskittyneelle Enemmistö ry:lle Facebook-ryhmän. Ryhmä on osa yhdistyksen toimintatapojen nykyaikaistamista. Toivotan kaikki halukkaat tervetulleiksi mukaan, olipa kysymys kannatuksesta tai osallistumisesta varsinaiseen toimintaan.

Toistaiseksi ryhmässä on muutama linkki, ja asiaa lähinnä Helsinki-Tallinna -rautatietunnelista, johtuen ryhmän perustajan tämänhetkisestä kiinnostuksesta. Liittymisiä ropisee sitä mukaa kun ehdin ryhmää mainostaa.

Kaavailujeni mukaan yhdistyksessä on vuoden parin kuluttua maksavan jäsenistön, hallituksen ja painetun lehden tilalla kannattava jäsenistö, avoin toimintaryhmä sekä mm. Facebookin kautta tapahtuva tiedotus.

Facebookin käyttäjät löytävät ryhmän hakusanalla "Enemmistö". Liittyminen ja kommentointi ovat toistaiseksi vapaita, ja niitä tullaan rajoittamaan vain jos vapaus johtaa liialliseen häiriköintiin. Lähetän myös kutsuja, joita voi pyytää osoitteesta orkoneva@gmail.com.

----------

